# nothin special



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

Just a lil paint & some decals. :tongue:
br


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Nothing special?! my arse! they looked great! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Excellent decal and paint work. Especially the yellow and the white cars facing each other.

OB


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Sure wished I could do nothing special  Nice job!!!! really nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Good looking stuff BR!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks guys.I don't get to fancy with the paint.Testors spray bombs.
Thanks again RM.Comming from you makes me think I can actually do this stuff !!!
BR


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Very nice work on your bodies :thumbsup: - and I like the Bleachers too


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

basement racer,

Greeeeat racers! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

You can't beat a neat HOOTERS car!!

Bob...I saw it at Turn 4 Raceway...zilla


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks Bob.The Hooters is my fav.
BR.


Keep the painted side up !


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

The paint and decals are top class on that Hooters car. White paintwork can be a challenge. Really nice work!


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks Dave.Two sets of decals on that one.Had to get out the high powerd
magnifyer to get that brown pinstripe down.
BR


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

*#21*

I have had the car & decals for about a year now.I didn't feel like working on anything really.Passed it in my box & got to work.

There is so much great work from so many talented people here on HT.
I would really appreciate some honest opinions on my work so far.
Thanks
BR


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

sorry I for got the pics the 1st time. 
Please don't judge my posting abillity.
I am from Kentucky :wave:
BR


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I know someone from TX that'll love it!! That's some serious taping you done there!! Looks great!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

That's some clever masking right there!!!!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

basement racer said:


> sorry I for got the pics the 1st time.
> Please don't judge my posting abillity.
> I am from Kentucky :wave:
> BR


Looks better on Facebook LoL just kiddin!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Bet I can guess the sponsor!!! Looking good...RM


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks guys.I'm pretty new to painting & doing decals in ho scale.Most of my work has been done on 1/24.I'll get some finished pics in a few days.
BR


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Am in no way affiliated with Micro Scale...it's just a Great product!!*

Great paint and mask job!!

I don't know if you use a decal setting solution like Micro Sol makes?

http://www.microscale.com/Merchant2...de=MI-2&Category_Code=FINPROD&Product_Count=0

If you don't then it would be a low cost investment that will keep your decals from moving during clear coating and also let them form into crevices and other body ups and downs.

A bottle of Micro Sol decal setting last a long, long time. I use the bottle with the red printing to get the decals to set anyplace I want them to go.

The description says to just let it sit so you don't mess up the decal but, in some instances you need to push and pry to get the softened decal worked into place. 

Bob...Paint on...zilla


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

*Not what I expected*

Fisrt off the decals where junk!Very brittle almost seemed like they
had been sitting around forto long.I also didn't have enough blue
stripe to do the entire car so I cut it out all together.

Well then I took over from there Shot the clear on to soon &
wrinckled the roof # I did scan the decals into the computer & I"m
going to do this one again.
BR


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

b-racer,

That is a bummer about the decals and the wrinkles...I use Future Floor Covering for my clear coat.

I just keep my Future in a tupperware container, put poster putty on a pencil top to stick to the inside of the slot car body and dip for about 35 seconds and shake. I have a box with holes to set them in during drying time.

You put a lot of work into your 21 car and glad you are not discouraged. Do it again...Yeah! 

Bob...I've had to "do it again" several times...zilla


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks Bob.That's the way it goes sometimes.I put it on the back burner for now.I'll get back to it at some point.
BR


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

SWEET CAR!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

That will be a really nice car if you can sort the decals! . Paint work looks really good. Go back to it again sometime. That's what I do with all my "boo, boo's". I have a box of learner victims I need to get back to some day!


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks Wes.
Thanks for the encouragement KiwiDave.I had to walk away from the bench for a day or 2 after the decal mishap.This is the car that got me interested in racing & It was just a bid disappointment when I couldn't det the blue stripe to work & then the roof # crapped out 
B Racer


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Hang in ther BR, it happens to all of us...I'm taking a guess here, enamel paint??? Some of it just doesn't mix or either you got to wait a month to clear it... Here's one I was tickled with until she krinkled all over  ...Most of us keep a stripper jar handy...RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I thought that was "speed texture." Shows what I know. :freak:


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

You got it RM.All paint & clear are the same brand same maker.I think I just got a little excited :woohoo: & jumped the gun on the clear.At least I have learned that you just can't rush things.
B Racer


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*The shadow of doom...*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Hang in ther BR, it happens to all of us...I'm taking a guess here, enamel paint??? Some of it just doesn't mix or either you got to wait a month to clear it... Here's one I was tickled with until she krinkled all over  ...Most of us keep a stripper jar handy...RM


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo not the *Jasper* 

B:drunk:b...Should have used Future  (just sayin')...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Ahhh, the early years!!! RM


----------

